# Silver Meteor and Capitol Limited



## profwebs (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey gang! Forgot to post here that I wrote up my 2nd travelogue. You can find it here: Charleston, SC to Pittsburgh, PA

I didn't get many good pictures this time, but what I did get you can view here. I also took a few short videos, (30 seconds is all my digital still camera will take). I made a couple of the facilities in the Superliner sleeper cars. You can see the vids on Youtube.


----------



## hello (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for your report -- we'll be going into WUS next year, so your comments on the lounge was great to hear.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the videos. We'll be on the CL next month. Was that a scanner I saw in your roomette?


----------



## profwebs (Sep 17, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Thanks for the videos. We'll be on the CL next month. Was that a scanner I saw in your roomette?


No that was a cheap gps unit that my nephew gave me. It didn't do too well on most of the trip. Here is a pic of my laptop screen while it had a connection.





I do want to get a handheld scanner for my next trip, which I'm already itching to take! And WUS is a nice stopover place, lots to see and do there.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 17, 2008)

Is that microsoft Streets and Trips? I have it installed on my laptop, I'll take it along.


----------



## profwebs (Sep 17, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Is that microsoft Streets and Trips? I have it installed on my laptop, I'll take it along.


Yep MS streets and trips. Do you have a handheld gps unit that you can connect to your laptop? If you do, connect it up before your trip and figure out how it works, that'll be 1 less thing to do on the train. My Garmin Etrex Legend didn't do too well on the Capitol Limited even though I had a south facing roomette, which I'm told is what you want for GPS.

If you don't have a gps unit, maybe something like this will work. I don't know how well that would pick up the satellites though.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 17, 2008)

I got the Streets and Trips version with it's own GPS reciever and it seems to work ok.






I've driven around in my truck with it. Even if I walk around my property it seems to track me well, I was impressed.

When yours was working, did it follow the rails? There was some concern of other GPS users that it would tend to "jump" to roads and not follow tracks.


----------



## profwebs (Sep 18, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> I got the Streets and Trips version with it's own GPS reciever and it seems to work ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Streets and trips seemed to hold to the rails, when the accuracy of the GPS unit allowed. (meaning when it had a strong enough signal) I never noticed it trying to follow the roads, then again this GPS unit is more for hiking and such.

I'll be interested to hear how well yours works.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll be sure to include the GPS performance in a trip report. Only 1 month away as of tomorrow!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 18, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> I'll be sure to include the GPS performance in a trip report. Only 1 month away as of tomorrow!


Who's counting, not you? :lol:


----------

